# Flea & Worm



## jaspersdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello everybody, this is my 1st post, well we have a gorgeous 10wk old boy called Jasper, he's doing very well, hes getting lots of attention from the kids.
On our 1st visit to the vet, he gave us a flea & worm control, it was advocate 2 in 1, the type you squeeze onto the skin.
Well in advance, I wondered if anybody could recommend an over the shelf one, as this one is by prescription only, for some reason!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I personally wouldn't buy an over counter one because Advocate is the only one that protects against lungworm as far as I know. We get a lot of snails and slugs in our garden and they can carry the lung worm which can be fatal. Your vet should be able to tell you if there is a high risk of lung worm in your area or not. Most vets prescribe either Frontline or Advocate. Advocate however does not kill ticks so I do a regular check for those and if I ever found one would use a tick twister to get it off. So far..I've yet to find one.


----------



## jaspersdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks, thats a good enough reason for me, just to go back to the vets to get it.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh and forgot to say :welcome: to the forum! Do post some pics of Jasper when you can.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep best to get from the vets.. We use Milbemax it protects against lung worm also.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Yep best to get from the vets.. We use Milbemax it protects against lung worm also.


Didn't know that, thanks!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry for butting in on this thread took Benson to vets today to weigh in and get worm treatment they gave me milbemax (2 tablets) and I also got some frontline while I was there but he cant have that until 27th so does that now mean he will be protected against lung worm now as we have seen some trails in the garden. He has also had upset tummy since having the tablets, is this normal? Sorry for the high jacking but any advice would be appreciated. Welcome to the forum jaspersdad you will find it more than helpful bit of a lifeline really. Thanks!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

benson said:


> Sorry for butting in on this thread took Benson to vets today to weigh in and get worm treatment they gave me milbemax (2 tablets) and I also got some frontline while I was there but he cant have that until 27th so does that now mean he will be protected against lung worm now as we have seen some trails in the garden. He has also had upset tummy since having the tablets, is this normal? Sorry for the high jacking but any advice would be appreciated. Welcome to the forum jaspersdad you will find it more than helpful bit of a lifeline really. Thanks!!


If Milbemax kills lungworm then yes - from what you've said its the Frontline that he can't have yet so you thats the flea and tick protection.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

A lot of vets don't like giving flea and worm treatment together. They believe one insult at a time is enough. Our vet advises Milbemax (all worms) and Effipro (flea/ticks). A lot of flea species are becoming resistant to frontline ich is why we use Effipro. For those that don't know a lot about Milbemax we have always used it with cats and have never had issues. I have heard that dogs can get upset tummies after it as it is soooo potent on the worms but it's a very very effective wormer. Always give Milbemax with food. It worked extremely well instantly infact when we first got poor Lola she had a ridiculous worm burden. Never use advocate and Milbemax together, just saying as some people get mixed up with all the makes and preparations of these drugs.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

My two have always been in Milbemax....glad to report no tummy issues here...we use practic for flea control...


----------

